

'godfather of Spam' gets 51-month sentence - anigbrowl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/11/godfather-of-spam-goes-to-prison-for-four-years.ars

======
jacquesm
For Ralsky unfortunately there are about a hundred thousand that took his
place and spam continues unabated.

It's good to see this guy taken down though, but considering the fact that he
forfeits his money I think a sentence that is comparable to robbery 1st
degree, with deadly weapon (min. 5 years) or manslaughter 1st degree with a
firearm (min 5 years) is a little on the stiff side.

Pump & dump thrives by the greed of others and in that sense I think those
that lost money after following this stupid spam got for the most part what
they deserve.

Anybody that takes their investment advice from spam shouldn't complain when
they lose some money. I'd say it is an educational service.

And plenty of people 'riding along' on this probably made money and got off
scott-free.

------
dnsworks
If Ralsky is the "godfather of spam" would that make Sanford Wallace his 3rd
cousin, twice removed?

